# Personal Best Northern Pike



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

Caught this brute in an unmentionable body of water somewhere in Stark County. I think it's called Loch X. My best pike yet.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I bet that was a whole lot of fun and excitement bringing that in! Nice catch!

Mr. A


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like she already spawned out. I think I seen ya loading your boat.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats on your PB...............


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

congrats!!!!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Awesome pike way to go!

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

That's a nice ohio pike!


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

That was a great catch and release dgfish! Guys I was there for that catch. This pike was PO'ed when she felt that rattle trap bite back! We have been skunked many a time and also rewarded over the last several years. There are a lot of nice pike in NE Ohio streams. Great times can be had just walking and learning our rivers with a cigar and a pack full of gear. No boat, no sonar, no worries!


----------



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the support guys, it sure was exciting! And to you buckeyefly, you are the master of all that swims!


----------

